# 12v Microwave



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

I did post this question a few days ago but no one came back with any suggestions, so i thought I would try again.I have fitted some time ago a samsung 12v microwave and it seemed to work ok but now the battery drops in voltage fast and the microwave stops and displays a fault.I am now thinking should I have connected it to the vehicle battery and not the leisure battery as it requires 65 amps


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Your vehicle battery is not designed for such a load

300A for a second or so but not 65A for ten minutes. The normal state for a vehicle battery is fully charged.

Note how many people have problems now that computer systems are permanently energised from their vehicle battery.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Frank, but if you desperately need to use your M/W then a compromise would be to use it on the main vehicle battery but only when the engine is running. Not ideal. Plus, don't forget that you will need wire as thick as that which runs from the battery to the starter motor.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you have only 1, 110amp hour battery then you will get about 20 minutes running time out of the microwave 

consider adding more batteries or ditch the microwave and get a cheap 230 volt one

Alan H


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

A standard leisure battery is not designed to give a very high current output over a short time, it just kills it. If you must have a M/W like us buy a cheap 700 watt one and use on EHU and buy a 2kva geni to run it when wild camping or on on the aires. This is the way we went. Has worked well for us in the past 3 years.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> A standard leisure battery is not designed to give a very high current output over a short time, it just kills it. If you must have a M/W like us buy a cheap 700 watt one and use on EHU and buy a 2kva geni to run it when wild camping or on on the aires. This is the way we went. Has worked well for us in the past 3 years.
> 
> steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


Better still leave the microwave at home. A microwave subjected to the constant vibration and juddering of a moving motorhome will eventually leak.
Also, if you are going to run a 2kv gennie every day, please don't park next to us.
Gerry


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi GerryD

Who stated I ran a geni every day I did not, and i might not wish to park next to you. At this moment i have not got a home to leave the microwave at.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Better still leave the microwave at home. A microwave subjected to the constant vibration and juddering of a moving motorhome will eventually leak.
> Also, if you are going to run a 2kv gennie every day, please don't park next to us.
> Gerry


I've a genny, I'll use it considerately but park where I like. It won't bother me if you wish to move :wink:


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks to every one who replied to my post. I am dumping the 12v microwave and have bought a little 700 watt 230v one .As I had already installed the 12v jobby the 22mm wiring is in place so I am going to run a 2000 watt inverter from that supply with the option of pluging it into the mains.Did not mean to start a war over jenny,s but i do not have a problem with them .A little 1000 watt jenny is no more noisy than a car driving past or the yappy jack russell in the motor home which by Sods Law is always the one that I end up parking next to. (other breeds of yappy dogs are available ) and that is the opinion of my St Bernard not mine.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I'm just waiting on delivery for one of these:

http://www.thewavebox.co.uk/waveboxproducts.cfm

If anyone wants to know what they are like let me know.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Andysam said:


> I'm just waiting on delivery for one of these:
> 
> http://www.thewavebox.co.uk/waveboxproducts.cfm
> 
> If anyone wants to know what they are like let me know.


I will be interested to know how you get on,I have now removed mine,did not really find it that fantastic and I am sure that it is responsible for damaging my lesuire battery.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You need much bigger batteries and much thicker cable.
OR
more time and cook on gas!
OR 
a mains microwave for use when on hookup.

C.


----------

